# OpenSSL 1.0.0: SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:reason(1112)

## sidamos

My mobile device can't connect to my server anymore with SSL. I think, this happened after upgrading my server from OpenSSL 0.9.8o to 1.0.0d.

When I try to access my server using curl on the mobile device, I get this error:

SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:reason(1112)

When I use curl -3, then it works.

The same mobile device can connect to another Gentoo server with OpenSSL 1.0.0c without problems.

According to http://serversniff.net/, that other server and my server have identical SSL config in Apache.

So, either something is different between OpenSSL 1.0.0c and 1.0.0d or it's something else.

This bug describes something similar but with no real resolution: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=332661

The strange thing is: If I use the IP address instead of the domain name (DynDNS), it works!

Any hints would be greatly appreciated.

----------

